# Pokey, the Egyptian Tortoise



## eminart (Nov 10, 2009)

I haven't posted on here in a long time. Just thought I'd share a photo of my little guy. He's about 2 1/2 years old now.


----------



## jdawn (Nov 11, 2009)

Very sweet photo! And, the name is perfect~ so cute!


----------



## sammi (Nov 11, 2009)

Adorable =] Nice photo too!


----------



## Isa (Nov 11, 2009)

Really cute


----------



## egyptiandan (Nov 11, 2009)

Glad to see Pokey doing so well Scott  Your doing a great job with him 

Danny


----------



## terryo (Nov 11, 2009)

Pokey??? That's soooooo cute!


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 11, 2009)

Wow he is adorable!! I had never heard of Egyptian tortoises until I researched them today!
I LOVE his name!! I always wanted a tortoise named Pokey


----------



## eminart (Nov 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone. He is a neat little guy. It's cool to know he'll likely outlive me and get passed on to my daughter who also loves him. 



egyptiandan said:


> Glad to see Pokey doing so well Scott  Your doing a great job with him
> 
> Danny



Hi Dan. How is life in tortoise paradise? I may try to post some photos tomorrow to try to get you to help me sex Pokey. I still don't know if Pokey is a Pokey or a Poki. I don't really know how fast they grow, but just by his age and size, I'm guessing he's a He.


----------



## Madortoise (Nov 12, 2009)

Pokey or Poki, it's really a cutie.


----------



## clarkhopes (Nov 16, 2009)

So pretty Photos..
I like them so much.Here is some of mine:


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 16, 2009)

Such tiny little guys.


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Nov 16, 2009)

AAAWWWW! Such cute baby pictures! I love your avatar, eminart. That's very creative to have a "dancing" tortoise!


----------



## eminart (Nov 16, 2009)

Madortoise said:


> Pokey or Poki, it's really a cutie.



 thanks.



clarkhopes said:


> So pretty Photos..
> I like them so much.Here is some of mine:



Nice. Pokey was about that size when I got him from Dan. He still seems small, but when I look back at the photos I remember just how small he used to be.



Jacqui said:


> Such tiny little guys.





Stephanie Logan said:


> AAAWWWW! Such cute baby pictures! I love your avatar, eminart. That's very creative to have a "dancing" tortoise!




Thanks! Pokey appreciates the compliments. As far as the avatar, I was just fooling around in Flash when I was first learning it. I should go back and make a better one sometime.


----------

